# Do you want another 18-8?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

With T-Mac and Yao on the floor, you won 18 games and lost 8 games.

Rockets have played 56 games, T-Mac and Yao have played 26 games together, and you have 26 games left for the rest of the season.

Do you want another 18-8?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

get readyy NBA for the return of tmac/yao....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i want a 26-0.


i could deal with 18-8 if it gets us into the playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Posted the same that Pimped Out, just 2 minutes later.......

:curse:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

18-8... extrapolated, that's 57 wins, which is pretty much exactly what most of us predicted for the season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> 18-8... extrapolated, that's 57 wins, which is pretty much exactly what most of us predicted for the season.


18 wins to go sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

we're only 4 games out of the 8th spot, if only the Lakers could lose tonight XD


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

18-8 might not be enough for playoff.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i want a 26-0.
> 
> 
> i could deal with 18-8 if it gets us into the playoffs.


26-0 of course, are you kidding me? Rockets is coming back on the track, other playoff teams need to watch out.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> we're only 4 games out of the 8th spot, if only the Lakers could lose tonight XD


Wish granted... though just barely!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

18-8 would put the rockets at 43-39. with the lakers sitting at .500 in the 8th seed, that may be enough to get in.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think we can go do 18-8 easily. _At least_ 18 wins. Maybe even 20.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

I think we're very capable of going 20-6...which will give us 45 wins...which should mean we make the playoffs :banana:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well id prefer 26-0


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think we all would crackerjack

realistically though i think we can definetly win 17-20 games to close out the season


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

id LOVE to see rockets squeak in and LA drop out!!!

what a tough 1 vs 8 seed matchup that would be...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i can see us going 17-20 wins the rest of the way. Its possible. Anything more then 20 though is really pushing it. But prove me wrong rockets, prove me wrong


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we are playing the Spurs 3 times though.


----------

